# San Jose Orchid Expo 2013



## mormodes (May 25, 2013)

The 2013 San Jose Orchid Exposition at the Winchester Mystery House is next weekend 5/31, 6/1 and 6/2. If you are in the area or in N Calif, really, you gotta try to make it to the sale. 6 local orchid vendors (Koch, Perlite, Cal-Orchid, Andy's, Seed Engai and usually a paph grower, last year it was Hasegawa)

http://realorchidgrowers.com/

There's wine tasting too, so its OK to come once the sun's over the yard arm. Orchid classes are held in the Mystery House's greenhouse. Really its quite a nice venue. And a very nice sale. Free admission, free parking. Enter through the Winchester's Gift Shop, its in the back near the snack shop. Or just follow the trail of orchids.


----------



## Hugorchids (May 25, 2013)

N. Hasegawa won't be there, just got an email from him. He opt out due to health reasons =(


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear. Thanks for the info re: the event.


----------

